# train sounds



## spokaneman (Feb 6, 2014)

Awhile ago, I thought I save some sites that had products relating to various sounds (train running on rails, cows, train horns, church gathering, country sounds) but I can not find the site addy now. I was hoping someone knows the site I am talking about or know of sites like this one. I don't have a DCC system or DCC locomotives at this time so I need a sep system.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Some downloads?


http://www.grsites.com/archive/sounds/category/29/

http://www.grsites.com/archive/sounds/category/29/?offset=12

http://www.soundjay.com/train-sound-effect.html

http://www.soundboard.com/sb/Train_Sound_Effects

http://www.dieselairhorns.com/sounds.html

http://www.soundsnap.com/tags/train

http://trainweb.org/mdamtrak199/trainsounds.html

http://sounddogs.com/results.asp?Type=1&CategoryID=1053&SubcategoryID=49


----------



## spokaneman (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry Big Ed, what I need are sites that have components that I can attach to my layout for sound. The site I lost had all the components, speakers etc. that was mounted to the layout that would allow one to hear different sounds at the same time.


----------



## Eric_L (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.soundtraxx.com/surround/

Soundtraxx has in-car sound as well as an ingenious surround-sound external speaker system.

I had come very close to buying the surround system. Very close. 

My train layout is under glass - it serves as my bar counter top. In-car systems can't be heard through the class. I was going to get the surround system when it dawned on me - constant sound can be quite irritating. 

I entertain often. My train layout is a great source of amusement and distraction - but is never the focus for the whole evening. Constant sound (chugga-chugga) would get old fast. So I ditched the surround sound idea.

Instead what I am working on is having a button placed about every 3-4 feet around the rim of my bar. Each one will control a different sound. My guests can decide for themselves when they want to hear a 'toot', 'chug' or a 'ding'. 

I was thinking of setting up a small compressor and making a real air whistle along with a speaker for diesel (air horns would be overkill indoors) bells and other sounds. 

It will require a bit more electrical engineering than I currently have time for. Though I am confident I have the ability to learn the computer/electrical part I don't yet have that knowledge firmly in place either. Connecting a trigger being the speed-bump for me; I can get the sounds on a computer easy enough, but then devising a remote trigger for each sound is a bit tricky. I'd prefer if the sound samples were not resident in my computer but instead hard wired in a separate circuit board. I know it can be done - but I have yet to find the time to devote to figuring it out and assembling it. (Time is at a premium these days - I am a bit over-extended in my extra-curricular activities lately)


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Buttons is a great idea. I have a number of doorbell buttons for different accessories as well. The automatic gateman gets a little old as after a few passes.

http://store.bigdawgspromo.com/prod...12966&osCsid=ea0142d6a11ad1f0b53ff41f446c26b2

GRJ posted this site in another thread. I got one of their modules and loaded it with farm sounds for the barn Grandpa built. Push a button hear a rooster, another gives a horse whinie, a cow moo, etc.

It can get as elaborate or as simple as you want. If you've got little kids they love to push the buttons!


----------

